# Predict our record for this month (February)



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Worked pretty well last month, so let's do it again!

Here's our sched for next month, followed by my predictions:

Wed 2 @ Philadelphia W
Fri 4 @ Minnesota L
Sun 6 L.A. Lakers W
Wed 9 Chicago W
Fri 11 @ Indiana W
Sun 13 Portland W
Tue 15 Washington W 
Tue 22 Seattle L
Wed 23 @ San Antonio L
Sun 27 Utah W

I predict a 7-3 month, which is not unreasonable considering we have 6 home games and playing 5 teams under .500.

Minny and LA are huge games, and I certainly hope we can win both of them. Some of the Eastern Conference teams can give us trouble, so our guys are gonna have to step up and put them away early.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I'll leave the Philly game out, since it has already started.

Fri 4 @ Minnesota W
Sun 6 L.A. Lakers W
Wed 9 Chicago W
Fri 11 @ Indiana L
Sun 13 Portland W
Tue 15 Washington L
Tue 22 Seattle W
Wed 23 @ San Antonio L
Sun 27 Utah W

I see a 6-3 record excluding the Philly game. I think this Rockets team is finally coming into its own. Yao had a good game while Tmac was out, and hopefully he can keep that good play up. The team is starting to gel and hopefully they can go on a roll soon and get a playoff spot somewhat secure.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Fri 4 @ Minnesota L (Minnesota just lost to Suns by 30 pts,KG was embarassed and will have a monster game against us)
Sun 6 L.A. Lakers W
Wed 9 Chicago W
Fri 11 @ Indiana W
Sun 13 Portland L
Tue 15 Washington W 
Tue 22 Seattle L
Wed 23 @ San Antonio L
Sun 27 Utah W

Thus a 6-3 record excluding the Philly game


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

2 L, 8 W
Lose to Pacers and Spurs.

Wizards are like Cavs and Magic. Rockets should not lose to them at home.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Wed 2 @ Philadelphia W
Fri 4 @ Minnesota W
Sun 6 L.A. Lakers W
Wed 9 Chicago W
Fri 11 @ Indiana L
Sun 13 Portland W
Tue 15 Washington W 
Tue 22 Seattle W
Wed 23 @ San Antonio L
Sun 27 Utah W

I'm optimisc, I say 8-2


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

7-3. I think we'll beat the Sonics but lose to the Wolves, Spurs and Pacers.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Fri 4 @ Minnesota W (no Spree or Sam)

Sun 6 L.A. Lakers W (No Kobe)

Wed 9 Chicago W (Not a great road team)
Fri 11 @ Indiana L (we have a hard time guarding JO and Tinsley)

Sun 13 Portland W (See Chicago)

Tue 15 Washington W (Prolly the most interesting game of the month)

Tue 22 Seattle W (Both teams will come out flat,since its the 1st game after the A.S. Break)

Wed 23 @ San Antonio L (Worst loss of the year? Possible)

Sun 27 Utah W (AK isnt the same with that banged up knee)

I say 7-2....


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

We are currently 2-0, here's my prediction for the rest of the month:

Sun 6 L.A. Lakers W
Wed 9 Chicago W
Fri 11 @ Indiana W
Sun 13 Portland W
Tue 15 Washington W
Tue 22 Seattle L
Wed 23 @ San Antonio L
Sun 27 Utah W

Our perimeter defense hasn't been great so I think we'll struggle against the Sonics. Indiana and LA will give us some problems as well. 


8-2.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

STUPID JAZZ RUINED THE 8-2 PREDICTION! :sad:


----------

